# Prayers Needed (child in the water)



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Multiple agencies are currently looking for a four year old child that has fallen from a boat near fort Pickens. I'm assuming the child was not wearing a PFD since they are not able to locate them. I cannot imagine the distress the family is dealing with right now.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I feel sorry for the parents and grandparents of the child. If you are out on the water, make sure the babes are wearing a life jacket. I always had one on my precious cargo.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh My! That is terrible, prayers sent!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Prayers sent.
so very sad.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Most Awesome and Powerful God please Bless and give favor for the Child to be found. Please give peace to the family of the child. And bless all those who are assisting in the location of the Child. In Jesus Christ Name I Pray. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Heavenly Father we just found out that someone You love is missing and our thoughts are racing into fear and panic. We surrender all of our fearful thoughts to You. I call upon Your perfect wisdom to guide everything to ensure the complete safety and protection of this loved one. Please take our fearful thoughts from us and heal them for us. _We ar_e_ willing _to trust that Your love ensures our safety and well-being, and there is nothing to fear. In the presence of Your light, there is no darkness. No one can be harmed, threatened or in danger when they are surrounded by the light and protection of Your love. Please take our fears and replace them with Your certainty of a peaceful outcome. We place this loved one in Your capable hands and trust, with all our thoughts, that they are safe and secure. Thank You, in advance, for their safe and immediate return. Thy will be done. Amen.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

More prayers sent. I pray that someone passing by saw the child and scooped them up like an angel and is waiting to re-unite the baby with the family!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you mod.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Prayers sent... Tragic.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

call went out at approx 4 pm to 911. So now it's been almost 2 hours. Anyone know any updates?

Chilli, you alright with me bro. I know what you really meant and I couldn't agree more. I think we should do a follow up thread, a new thread, reminding parents about this situation, and how it can be avoided...


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*4yr old missing in the Bay*

Fell out of a boat somewhere between NAS and Ft Pickens.. just saw this posted on PNJ and several of the radio stations...

He was NOT wearing a flotation device and was only wearing blue swimming trucks...

keep an eye out there people....

Prayers he is found safe....


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Still looking*

No new information. Boat crews along with Coast Guard ,still looking.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Prayers lifted


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

I had my 4 and 2 year old nieces on the boat today, I can't imagine losing one overboard. Always had a PFD on the whole time, prayers for the family.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayers sent....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Reading this gives me a sick feeling.


According to Escambia County spokesman Bill Pearson, a 911 call went out at about 3:58 p.m. for a the missing boy. Stan Kirkland with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission said the boy had been fishing with his grandfather aboard a 20-foot boat.
The boy's grandfather told Kirkland that his grandson had asked for help getting sand out from under his lifejacket, so he took it off the boy. The grandfather later handed the lifejacket back to him and saw his grandson put it back on.
Pearson said, however, the boy was not wearing a personal flotation device when he fell from the boat.
After the grandfather helped his grandson with his jacket, he began driving the boat away from where they were fishing near an old Coast Guard station by Fort Pickens. When he looked back, his grandson was gone.
Pearson said that along with boats from several agencies, a Life Flight helicopter also is being used in the search.
A Coast Guard spokesman said the boy has blonde hair and is wearing blue swim trunks, and that he fell from the boat somewhere between Pensacola Naval Air Station and Fort Pickens.
He added that several civilian boats are also assisting in the search.
Kirkland confirmed that several FWC boats are also involved in the search and said the FWC will be in charge of the search, which will continue into the evening.
Rhonda Ray with the Escambia County Sheriff's office said that the sheriff's office dive team is assisting in the search as well.


----------



## Snoozer (Apr 14, 2014)

Horrible situation. No words.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont understand the, he had the jacket on..Took it off due to sand, put it back on..But then went missing and had no life jacket on?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

SO SAD!!! It's gettin late now...Gonna be one long night for the family.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Praying


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

STORY FROM THE PNJ JUST UPDATED



Emergency responders are using boats and helicopters to search Pensacola Bay for a 4-year-old boy who fell off a boat near Fort Pickens on Saturday Afternoon.
According to Escambia County spokesman Bill Pearson, a 911 call went out at about 3:58 p.m. for a the missing boy. Stan Kirkland with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission said the boy had been fishing with his grandfather aboard a 20-foot boat.
The boy's grandfather told officials his grandson had asked for help getting sand out from under his lifejacket, so he took it off the boy. The grandfather later handed the lifejacket back to him and believed his grandson had put it back on when the grandfather returned to the steering console and began driving the boat.
Pearson said, however, the boy was not wearing a personal flotation device when he fell from the boat.
After the grandfather began driving the boat away from where they were fishing near an old Coast Guard station by Fort Pickens, he looked back and noticed his grandson was gone.
Pearson said that along with boats from several agencies, a Life Flight helicopter also is being used in the search.
A Coast Guard spokesman said the boy has blonde hair and is wearing blue swim trunks, and that he fell from the boat somewhere between Pensacola Naval Air Station and Fort Pickens.
He added that several civilian boats are also assisting in the search.
Kirkland confirmed that several FWC boats are also involved in the search and said the FWC will be in charge of the search, which will continue into the evening.
Rhonda Ray with the Escambia County Sheriff's office said that the sheriff's office dive team is assisting in the search as well.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

My prayers are also sent to the search / responder teams. Sound like it could be a long night.

I also agree with dusty flair, parents, grandparents, older sisters/ brothers in charge of watching over young children need to remember safety first on every activity and realize how easy it is for things to go really wrong. I was a member of a local VFD, and have dealt with many cases of young children seriously injured on ATVs, serious and fatal boating accidents, etc... Safety first guys, Please!:confused1:

Children have a special place in Gods heart-
God and Jesus refer to children many times in the bible- how we are to raise them and how He watches over them. Many times He uses their innocence and their new way of looking at the world to get our attention or show us something. I pray that this child has Gods peace and love to comfort him- and that Gods will is accomplished in this incident.

I have found it difficult to find words in this situation. My heart goes out to the family, and I'm in constant prayer of a resolution. I hope he is found alive and safe, that prayers are answered and a miracle is discovered- praise be to God on the highest!


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

I am speechless. God, please embrace and protect this beautiful child.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

My heart sank when we heard the call come in over the VHF. We had just did our first drop for Snapper. They were closing the Pensacola Bay down for boat traffic as we came in thru Destin pass around 4:00

My heart aches so bad for this family. Our prayers go out to this family and I pray for a miracle.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Are prayers are with them all !!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

So Sad that I have no words other than the little ones go straight to Heaven


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So very tragic. That man will never be the same.


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

sent


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I was so amazed as to the calls from fellow boaters that was in the area to help assist in the ongoing search. 

God Bless you guys that are out there helping with the search.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know if they need more boats looking? I am willing


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Anyone know if they need more boats looking? I am willing


 Tomorrow, I would think so.. I thought about it,But yet only have a PWC and its hard to launch at some launch's by yourself.. Since theres no easy way to tie it to a dock.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

jspooney said:


> So very tragic. That man will never be the same.


 I agree, I know some are judging him but I guarantee there's nothing anyone can say or do to him that would make him feel worse than he does right now. I just can't imagine the horror he felt when he turned around and that beautiful baby was gone. God bless him and his family.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Anyone know if they need more boats looking? I am willing


 Yes, please any of you responders that need boats please let us know.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Search has been suspended for the evening...


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Any of you on here that has direct contact with search and rescue if you need a boat please let me know. Mine is sitting in the water and ready to go. Call number 850-830-6608.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My prayers go out to the family over this tragedy. I hope that everyone that is taking their young children out fishing keep them in their life jackets at all times and most of all pay attention and keep track of them at all times. If you have to take that child out there it's better that he or she be hot and uncomfortable but protected against unforeseeable immersion in the ocean.


----------



## Swangn (Apr 27, 2013)

I was coming in from trolling today around 4. Arrived when first fwc boats pulled up. I used my tower to look for about 2 + hours. I followed the tide a bit hoping to find him, but unfortunately for that family we found nothing. I saw the distressed grandfather numerous times frantically looking as well from the small bow rider he was operating. He finally boarded an fwc boat, and a second officer took his boat back. I would say it was terrible to watch, but that would be an understatement.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got home from searching for the child. Search has been suspened for the night. Search should continue first thing in the morning.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

reefcreature, do they need volunteer boats SUN? MON? If so can you post the contact info here or better yet lets start a new tread with the contact info if Search and Rescue or USCG needs boats and eyeballs? I was told they have people coming in from Mobile but there's lots of locals wanting to know if they can help. If not let us know that too. Over 2,500 views on this thread in a matter of hours. The PFF navy is standing by I'm sure...Thanks.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Horrific. I can't begin to imagine. Prayers for everyone involved.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Try contacting the coast guard. There was a boat tonight that hailed them over the radio to help. They replied with some gps numbers for a search grid. If anyone has sonar on there boat that would really be helpfull. Both of our boats have sonar that does a good job of scanning the bottom. Problem is, there is such a large area to search without a definate point where the child went missing. Then add wind and tides into the mix and not to mention boat traffic can make things/people tough to find. I can tell you this Escambia Search And Rescue will be there untill this child is found.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't sleep thinking about this poor child, and family. If only there was some miracle this child was found safe. It tears me up thinking about the reality though.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Without a doubt it is a tough pill to swallow. And to try and make sense of why things like this happens to a child.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I couldn't even begin to imagine how the grandfather feels. Prayers have been said for the whole family. 

Jim T. just brought this up on his thread.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

His name is Logan. This was on facebook.

I agree with HoundDog, I can't sleep thinking about what that lil feller went thru. And then the family, huddled on the shore somewhere out there...SO TRAGIC. JUST SO SAD.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hold your babies tight...We need to pray for the Grandfather for sure. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very tragic. I have 2 boys, 6 and almost 4, and I cant even begin to imagine this happening to them or what the family is goino through knowing their son/grandson is out there somewhere. Hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been reading this since last night and have been hesitant to post as I am truly without words. Nonetheless, I have lifted multiple prayers for this family since hearing this. Being in Georgia, that is really all I can offer. I pray for a safe return of the child to the family.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

I read on PNJ that the searching began again around 630. I hope they find that baby for the families sake. I could not begin to imagine the pain they feel, especially the Grandpa. I hope they have a good comfort group around them. Not much on emotion, but kids absolutely break me down.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sherrifs dive team vehicle is parked at Sherman Cove Marina Sun AM. They might be involved in child recovery. I wish them luck the vis is terrable in the bay.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Please everyone be safe out there....prayers sent


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

reefcreature said:


> Try contacting the coast guard. There was a boat tonight that hailed them over the radio to help. They replied with some gps numbers for a search grid. If anyone has sonar on there boat that would really be helpfull. Both of our boats have sonar that does a good job of scanning the bottom. Problem is, there is such a large area to search without a definate point where the child went missing. Then add wind and tides into the mix and not to mention boat traffic can make things/people tough to find. I can tell you this Escambia Search And Rescue will be there untill this child is found.


A body will be hard to find with sonar. It won't look like a fish, it's going to look like some kind of organic structure like a log or dense weeds and there is a lot of all three in the pass. A good DSI unit would really come in handy. Worst case scenario is within 24-36 hours the body should bloat and float. 

Not sure which way the tide was flowing this afternoon but after waiting all night the body will more than likely be out at sea, and that's a big ocean with strong currents and a good clean up crew. 

I hope they find him on shore somewhere, alive.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

The large sheriffs office dive/recovery boat has a tow behind sonar. I have personally seen it in action and I will say that if something's down there and they run within 45-50ft of it they will see it just like it is on tv... Snapper wrecks will blow your mind... Aside from that the bottom graphing electronics are amazing. That boat ain't running a garmin, they are pulling a missile that will show guns, knives, etc... It is very disheartening knowing that they are pulling it already. God bless this child's family I could not imagine...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> The large sheriffs office dive/recovery boat has a tow behind sonar. I have personally seen it in action and I will say that if something's down there and they run within 45-50ft of it they will see it just like it is on tv... Snapper wrecks will blow your mind... Aside from that the bottom graphing electronics are amazing. That boat ain't running a hummingbird, they are pulling a missile. It is very disheartening knowing that they are pulling it already. God bless this child's family I could not imagine...


In regards to my post, it was in reference to civilian boats that are trying to help. No doubt the sheriff and CG have the technology.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

It's awesome to see the outpouring of help offered here by total strangers. That's just a testament to each one of your characters. Prayers go out for ALL involved, both family and rescue personnel.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

For all of you who would like to help. There is a phone nnumber on the attachment


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw this on the news, and it's truly a horrible thing! Unfortunately a 4 year old w/no PFD will not yield a positive result...


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent for this family and for all involved in the search....truly heartbreaking.

REELGOOD


----------



## Mustangjoe88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Prayers from our family, as a parent I can't imagine the heart ache the parents and grand parents are going thru. This breaks my heart


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Grandpa is gonna have to answer to authorites. There's no excuse. Even if the child took off his pfd there's no excuse to have your back to a child on a boat. Most of you are gonna call me an a**hole, but grandpa is going through a tough time but deserves punishment. This was uncalled for and an innocent child most likely died.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Several of us on here in law enforcement , especially those who work Investigations regularly involving death can really sympathize during the tragedy involving a child. I hope this family gets closure and God brings peace.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Grandpa is gonna have to answer to authorites. There's no excuse. Even if the child took off his pfd there's no excuse to have your back to a child on a boat. Most of you are gonna call me an a**hole, but grandpa is going through a tough time but deserves punishment. This was uncalled for and an innocent child most likely died.


This could happen to anyone. I don't think this forum is the place or that this is the time to crucify this grandfather! He will suffer enough.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> Grandpa is gonna have to answer to authorites. There's no excuse. Even if the child took off his pfd there's no excuse to have your back to a child on a boat. Most of you are gonna call me an a**hole, but grandpa is going through a tough time but deserves punishment. This was uncalled for and an innocent child most likely died.


I would be cautious passing judgement when you still don't know the facts. Now is not the time for this kind of crap. The child is still missing and the search is still active. :thumbdown:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MikeG said:


> This could happen to anyone. I don't think this forum is the place or that this is the time to crucify this grandfather! He will suffer enough.


An innocent child is most likely gone. Think of what that little boy went through and not what grandpa is going through.

It could happen to anyone. But my kids always wear a pfd and are always in my sight while on the boat


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> I would be cautious passing judgement when you still don't know the facts. Now is not the time for this kind of crap. The child is still missing and the search is still active. :thumbdown:


Passing judgement? A 4 year old with no life jacket is enough to call it.


Hopefully somehow the boy will be alive.

Mods will probably delete my post, but, I'm sorry, when a 4 yr old goes overboard with no pfd it just makes me sick.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> Passing judgement? A 4 year old with no life jacket is enough to call it.
> 
> 
> Hopefully somehow the boy will be alive.
> ...


It sounds like it's not so cut and dry. First he had it on, took it off to get sand out, put I back on, then fell in without it...... What I'm saying is we don't know the facts just a bunch of hearsay. It does no good to speculate at this time.

I'm praying that kid is alive somewhere. That we can both agree on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> It sounds like it's not so cut and dry. First he had it on, took it off to get sand out, put I back on, then fell in without it...... What I'm saying is we don't know the facts just a bunch of hearsay. It does no good to speculate at this time.
> 
> I'm praying that kid is alive somewhere. That we can both agree on. :thumbsup:




I understand all that. But too many questions need to be answered why wasn't anyone watching the boy? Is that really the story or did he really not have it on at all? Supposedly he put it back on and then went over and grandpa saw the pfd.

Regardless it's a terrible story. But, it makes me sick. And I'll leave my opinions to myself since some care more about what grandpa is going through and not what that boy went through. 

Regardless of the hearsay you can't deny the negligence


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

As of 9 AM this morning The search and rescue have not recovered the little fellow. Keep looking and praying.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Its sad to hear what had happen yesterday. My heart goes out to the all of the family members. As of now, please try not to pass judgement on anybody until one gets all the facts. Pray today that the search and rescues people find the child.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> .......since some care more about what grandpa is going through and not what that boy went through. e


Who are you referring too?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Grandpa is gonna have to answer to authorites. There's no excuse. Even if the child took off his pfd there's no excuse to have your back to a child on a boat. Most of you are gonna call me an a**hole, but grandpa is going through a tough time but deserves punishment. This was uncalled for and an innocent child most likely died.


When people like yourself that don't really have a dog in the fight open your mouth and the ignorance spews out you do several things:

A. You make it difficult for authorities to do any type of investigation. Your comments and those like it could make it difficult for grandpas to go on living. You kicking him in the balls might just make him eat a bullet, thus causing even more heartache and pain for the family. Not to mention from a law enforcement view it is kinda hard to get a statement from a dead guy...

B. This is an accident period... Unless there is some historic evidence that grandpaw had a negative history with the child there is no crime. Again I'm pretty sure the old man didnt plan on this happening. Just like when you shit your pants... It is an accident... But I suppose for you assface people you would even sue your own father in a tradgety like this... While your at it sue yourself for negligence... You should have made it to the bathroom... There is no excuse for shitting your pants.....

C. Your character is displayed on how you react to critical situations... How bout you say a prayer just like everyone else is doing and quit trying to find a person to blame...


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

am praying for the boy and family , post updates..


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone wanting to search should contact the USCG on channel 81 or VHF channel 16. People need to be walking the shoreline. If you do walk the shoreline and find something, do not touch it and call 911 with your gps location or general location


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Justin, on MDW with boats everywhere how can you look forward while looking backwards? Your comments don't make sense. This thread asked for prayers...NOT your opinion on what happened. WHo gives a rats ass about what you think? WE ALL KNOW THE KID NEED A LIFE VEST ON!!! Duhhhhhhhh


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i think some people feel a need to blame someone when a tragedy like this happens it doesnt matter if they made poor judgement bottom line is they lost a kid in an accident have some compassion


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> Well if you can't get an eye on a minor while on the water you shouldnt have him with you. Plain and simple. Or maybe more people to keep an eye on the youngin.
> 
> You guys amaze me. I am hoping for a safe reunion for the boy and his family. But, the evidence just sickens me. If he had a pfd and something happened, then ok. But that's not the case from what we know. But, we do know he didn't have one.
> 
> But, I am hoping for a safe return. I just see negligence written all over this


You are talking like you are an insider to the investigation. Do believe everything you hear on the tv or read on the internet?

People make mistakes everyday. Some peoples mistakes are eye openers and end in a close call or near miss. Other result in tragedy and life's are ruined. 

You being captain obvious Monday-morning quarterback helps nobody.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Justin, there's negligence then there's gross negligence there's so many forms of negligence out there THAT AT THIS TIME IT DOES NOT MATTER WHO DID WHAT. There is a missing 4 year old. BOTTOM LINE. If you hear an Amber Alert for a child do you stop and question it or wonder who's at fault...Get over yourself trying to practice lawyer and educating us all that the grand pa was NEGLIGENT. WE ALL AGREE. THE KID NEED PFC ON, BUT THIS IS NOT THE TIME NOR THE VENUE FOR IT. If you want to make a difference start a NEW THREAD remind parents to have PFD on their children. Playing the blame game only makes you look stupid and the rest of us pissed off!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Horrible. This is a nightmare situation for everybody involved. Please be careful on the water, folks.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

dustyflair said:


> Justin, there's negligence then there's gross negligence there's so many forms of negligence out there THAT AT THIS TIME IT DOES NOT MATTER WHO DID WHAT. There is a missing 4 year old. BOTTOM LINE. If you hear an Amber Alert for a child do you stop and question it or wonder who's at fault...Get over yourself trying to practice lawyer and educating us all that the grand pa was NEGLIGENT. WE ALL AGREE. THE KID NEED PFC ON, BUT THIS IS NOT THE TIME NOR THE VENUE FOR IT. If you want to make a difference start a NEW THREAD remind parents to have PFD on their children. Playing the blame game only makes you look stupid and the rest of us pissed off!!!


I agree!! We where just coming thru the pass when we heard the distress call. Our hearts sunk and we started looking as we rolled in. Praying for the whole situation.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Justin, this is my last post...If you think I'm making myself look stupid by using all caps in certain places to stress a point to you, what do you think your posts are making you look like? Let me tell you, it's making you look like one dumb SOB. Class dismissed.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Stressing a point.....sounds familiar huh


 Please just let it go and let the thread return to prayers for Logan.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Focus!*



finfever61 said:


> Please just let it go and let the thread return to prayers for Logan.


Very STRONGLY agreed!

I know when something like this happens, emotions and words can run very strong. We have to realize the human factor here. Accidents happen, and there are always circumstances and information surrounding incidents like this that we don't always hear about or understand. The loss is tragic and almost more than any parent or relative of any child can even conceive in their mind. The pain this family is experiencing is nothing I would ever want anyone to have to go through- especially the grandfather. So, some compassion, prepare our condolences and support for them, and focus on the intended purpose of this thread!
Thank you


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> I understand all that. But too many questions need to be answered why wasn't anyone watching the boy? Is that really the story or did he really not have it on at all? Supposedly he put it back on and then went over and grandpa saw the pfd.
> 
> Regardless it's a terrible story. But, it makes me sick. And I'll leave my opinions to myself since some care more about what grandpa is going through and not what that boy went through.
> 
> Regardless of the hearsay you can't deny the negligence


 You sir, are in my opinion an ass, I would say a horses ass except that I respect horseflesh.
You appear to be the type that tried to start lynch mobs or burn witches in the old days.
This thread is neither the time or place to state persecuting any one. There will be enough time for that, if warranted, in the future.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Those of us who have experienced accidental tragedy know full well that they can happen in the blink of an eye. Just that quick, lives can be lost and many lives can change forever. For those of you who have never experienced an accident of life changing magnitude before, I hope you never do. 

Just to place it in to some sort of perspective for you, think about how many steps you've taken in your lifetime. Thousands? Millions? We've all been walking since a very early age and we're all familiar with the adage "practice makes perfect." If that's true, none of us should ever have any difficulty placing one foot in front of the other. Yet, every once in a while (more often than it should ever occur) we trip over our own two feet. An accident of this horrible magnitude takes no longer to occur than it does for any one of us to stumble in an empty parking lot. And all the experience and wisdom and good intentions in the world can't turn back time and make it go away.

My prayers and thoughts still hope for an unexpected, miraculous conclusion to this. And my heart goes out to this little boy, his grandfather and entire family. May God watch over all of them.


----------



## chuckr2 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Prayers needed (child in the water)*

Very well said. Hindsight is so easy, and it is so easy to second guess someone else. Thank you for words of wisdom. 
My prayers are with this family and wit those who are searching so hard.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My heartfelt condolences to the family for the loss of their child and my prayers will continue to include them all. I was sickened today in the aftermath of this tragedy when entering Destin Pass today. Here comes a small skiff, a man, a woman and two very small children. Both the children were wearing water wings for flotation devices. These will just float off their arms if they are immersed with arms raised.

Children are the most precious treasures on Gods earth and he entrusts us to love, cherish and take care of them. We, the adults need to ensure their safety, well being and in that be ever vigilant. What was really sad was that they went past two FWC boats and weren't stopped. I thought about turning around and approaching the couple and explain to them the tragedy of yesterday but didn't because I didn't want to get into an argument with people intent on joining the armada at the bridge rubble sites to get their eight snapper.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

My prayers are with the child and family.
This is all I could think about while on the water yesterday.
I passed a pontoon yesterday where the parents were asleep on the boat and 2 small children 6-9 years old, were in the water with pfd's on, in the middle of the lake with boats running every where in 55-60 feet of water, and the parents were ASLEEP.
This is how accidents happen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I pulled up beside them and woke them up and told them to please watch their children !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Our children are our future, so take very good care of them !


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I had to stop myself while talking to my wife about this sad SAD incident. I was trying to pass judgment, which is easy for us all to do when we hear of a child in danger. But this family will and HAS suffered enough. This grandfather has to live with this at every birthday, Christmas, any time he sees a boat, the water. It is not ours to judge. Prayers sent.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

CCC said:


> I had to stop myself while talking to my wife about this sad SAD incident. I was trying to pass judgment, which is easy for us all to do when we hear of a child in danger. But this family will and HAS suffered enough. This grandfather has to live with this at every birthday, Christmas, any time he sees a boat, the water. It is not ours to judge. Prayers sent.



Exactly. As parents we all make mistakes. 99.99% of the time nothing bad happens; we realize we are fortunate and we go on with our lives. Sometimes, like in this instance, something bad does happen and lives are ruined. 

This doesn't sound like an instance of a neglectful person, but a mistake that proved deadly. 

I am an over-protective dad and I have still made mistakes that could have resulted in my children being harmed. I cannot judge this grandpa. All I can say is "There, but for the grace of God, go I".


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*This is totally off the intended subject of this thread*

Already stated- now is the time for prayers, comforting, and consoling. I sincerely hope the family and friends of Logan aren't PFF members or see this...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

No sentence could ever come close to the agony and guilt that the Grandpa will live with for the rest of his life.


----------

